# Truck Camper-rooftop extra water tank!!!



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

I would like to add an extra water tank on top of our truck camper. I would appreciate any help on what you have seen or have personally installed on your camper.  Thanks, pelican man


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Putting weight up high is not a good thing with a camper, you could tip over. There is a water device advertised on TV that is used for extra weight in pickup beds that could be used. Another thought is to put 4x4's under your camper to raise it off your truck bed and put that water bag under your camper. That would lower your center of gravity quite a bit.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey longcast, I appreciate your answer; but, I'm not planning on driving down the road with 35 gal. on my roof. Only when I get on Assateague. Our truck already has a 5" lift, with 35" tires, so adding 4x4's under the camper would not be an option for us. Our camper legs already have to sit on blocks in order to lift the camper high enough to load it. When you get on AMSA's website, you can see that a bunch of campers have water tanks up on their roofs. This may not be for everyone, but I want one. Thanks again for your reply. Still looking for help. pelican man


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

check out a farmers supply store .
they have different sized sprayer tanks


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Back when -*

I was running the retriever hunt tests up & down the east coast I made water containers that fit inside my camper shell on each side.

Get 6 or 8" diameter PVC pipe slighly less than the length of the inside of your shell.

Cap both ends.

Drill a 1" hole in the top of the pipe near the tailgate end. Glue one of the threaded caps in the hole.

On the bottom, to the inside of the pipe, drill a hole large enough to accommodate a boiler spigot. Glue a thread plug in this hole and then screw in your spigot.

Now you've got a great big 7' water jug!!!! You fill it in the hole on top. You can connect a section of garden hose to the spigot and use it o/s of the camper shell.

Hope this helps, don't really see why you couldn't make several for the top of your shell - heck, might even be able to run them in a series and only have the single fill hole and single spigot!


----------



## Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

I was looking for an outside watersource for my lance. I wound up hooking a recoil garden hose to the external shower Works real well.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was wonderring if*

you could mount a SS tank to the truck frame.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Check out camping world. They sell a couple of types of Extra water holders.


----------

